# Suse 9.3 --> 10.0 updaten?



## marcoX (8. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mir bitte jemand verständlich schreiben, wie ich Suse Linux 9.3 auf die
Version 10.0 oder 10.1 ... update!?
Nicht daß ich das jetzt unbedingt sofort machen will. Aber wenn ich mich dazu
entschließe, will mir nicht immer die neueste CD/DVD-Version kaufen und für einen
"kompletten" Download der Iso's reicht mein Download-Volumen nicht. 

Wäre Klasse!

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. November 2005)

In meiner damaligen SuSE Linux 7.1 Professional Version gab es YOU (= Yast online Update), worüber man das System online aktualisieren konnte. Ist so eine Funktion vielleicht in Yast2 noch verfügbar?


----------



## marcoX (8. November 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In meiner damaligen SuSE Linux 7.1 Professional Version gab es YOU (= Yast online Update), worüber man das System online aktualisieren konnte. Ist so eine Funktion vielleicht in Yast2 noch verfügbar?


Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank zu erst mal für Deine Antwort!
Ja, YOU gibt es noch! Ich habe es mal probiert und neu gestartet, aber beim
booten steht jetzt immer noch ... 9.3! Hmm ... 
Welche Version hab ich jetzt? Kann man das irgendwie nachvollziehen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. November 2005)

Möglicherweise updatet er lediglich einzelne Programme und nicht direkt die komplette Distribution, so dass er auch den Versionswert nicht ändert.


----------

